# Crate Regression after vacation



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

So, we took a 10 day trip to visit family in Ohio. Lucy did fantastic both ways in the car to/from NYC. Everyone loved her, she slept through the night for the most part and had no accidents. Plus she learned to swim. However, now upon return she is having issues in the crate. On vacation she was only in the crate at night as it was in our bedroom and we were never in there except to sleep. She continues to go in and out of the crate freely to lay down or chew a toy. She runs in when she gets her kong and food (she is fed in there). But, somewhere between getting the kong and us coming home she gets herself so anxious again, barks like crazy and pees. We had her trained up to 3-3.5 hours in the crate. Now it does not matter if she is in there for 15 minutes or 3 hours! She will be 5 months old next week. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our Sam is 6 months old and every time I put in the crate I close the door always. 
So none of this in and out at will and unsupervised. During the day he outside on his day bed or if we need to go out he is crated or he comes with us.
We do not feed inside the crate. Other than Kongs or Nylabone. He drinks water outside also but if we go away for longer time water inside crate is advisable.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughts. I should preference that her crate can be seen from our dining room table, where I sit working on the computer (we are in an apt in NYC). So, when she goes in herself to chew a toy I tend to close the door. But, I can always see her. We feed in the crate as that was what the breeder recommended and it has worked well. I am worried about having water in there as she will drink too much and pee.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I see, thank you for elaborating.
I assume Lucy is doing her business (if applicable) either in the bathroom or the balcony. Either way, she must be taken to the potty area every now and then. I would have her on a leash even inside the house if we are at home. May not need to be anchored at all (although I would anchor it) just dragging around is OK. If we leave I would put the little dog inside the crate and lock it.

She may pee out of excitement or she really has to go and is a little confused. 
One other possibility, she may have a UTI and may need antibiotics. A quick visit to the vet will clear it.

--------------
Sam's breeder also asked us to feed inside the crate but we changed once Sam was older. We were asked to provide water inside at all times if feeding dry kibble. Or, add warm water and soak for 5 min, this way we can eliminate the water inside the crate. Dogs in general don't like a wet den. We still have to offer water outside which is every time Sam goes outside to potty. They should have access to water as needed otherwise the kidneys will be stressed, IMO.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

When I am home and Lucy needs to go potty she sits by the door asking to go out and we go outside. She is very good about waiting for the elevator, in the elevator, walking through the lobby to the street. She is totally trained that way. She had been for the most part fine in the crate until vacation. She is getting better, but still not able to stay in the crate for more than 1.5 hrs now without freaking out. I always take her out to potty before she goes in. When fed her food is mixed with wet food and water. Afterwards, she is let out and goes to drink, which is always out in the kitchen. I think it is more anxiety than anything else. Since, someone was always around her on vacation. She will be 5 months tomorrow. Trying to figure out how to rectify that. Lucy sleeps through the night 8+ hours without waking to potty, so I dont think it is a UTI.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, looks like you may have answered your own question 
Potty rules may have been broken while on vacation. 
A potty training refresher course may be in order. Shorter time before going outside. It takes 2 weeks to set the habit.
Does Lucy pee in her crate after the vacation?

Our Sam took quite some time to learn to go outside. While we live in a house, his crate is in the master on the second floor. I had to carry him outside every time. He was too small to go up or down the stairs. Sammy was smart, even after he was able to use the stairs he would walk all the way to the staircase, lie down and and pee rather than go down the stairs and wait for 2 doors to open. At 3.5 months I still had to carry him. The trick was not to allow him to pause before the first step down the stairs.
He is fully conditioned but I got used to going outside with him ever time, rain or shine, night or day (so perhaps we have this in common). I can catch his poo and water where he pees. Sam's pee is a wonderfull fertilizer, once diluted enough.


----------

